# Installation des paquets cairo 1.8.6 (pixman-1)



## leahkim (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour les geek !

Voila, je suis devant un probleme qui 'a occupé pendant une bonne après midi, je vous le soumet maintenant...

J'essaie d'installer Pydza, un jeu devellopé en Python. (http://pydza.labo-linux.org/download/pydza-0.2.2-src.tar.gz)

Il necesite Python, logique, Pygame et Pycairo.
J'installe Python et pygame sans trop de souci (juste un ou deux de dépendance avec pyobjC), mais le souci se situe a l'installation de Pycairo... (aha...)

l'installation de Pycairo 1.8.2 (la derniere) me demande a la configuration le paquet cairo, en version 1.8.2 ou supérieure:

le code de l'erreur:
checking for CAIRO... configure: error: Package requirements (cairo >= 1.8.2) were not met:

Requested 'cairo >= 1.8.2' but version of cairo is 1.6.4

j'essaie donc d'installer Cairo, la derniere étant la 1.8.6, mais, parce qu'il y a un mais, a l'installation, il me demande pixman-1 ! Voici le code de l'erreur:

checking whether cairo's image surface backend feature could be enabled... no (requires pixman-1 >= 0.12.0 http://cairographics.org/releases/)
configure: error: mandatory image surface backend feature could not be enabled


J'essaie donc d'installer pixman-1 ! la configuration se passe bien, mais, a la compilation (make) j'ai ceci:

make[2]: *** [libpixman-1.la] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make: *** [all] Error 2


Voila, je vous passe les détails de mes essais d'installation des versions précédente de chacun des paquets, mais concrètement, avez vous une solution pour installer pixman, qui me permettrait d'installer cairo, qui lui me permettrait d'installer Pycairo pour jouer à Pydza... (compliqué non ?)

J'ai installé tous ces paquets a partir des sources de leur site officiels, ou via fink.

Merci d'avance !

Leahkim


----------



## leahkim (31 Janvier 2009)

up ? allez, un effort...


----------



## GillesF (2 Février 2009)

Et avec darwin ports?

Sinon comme ça... je vois pas ^^


----------

